# Brauche Surfstick- nur welchen?



## PCxGamingFreak (7. August 2013)

Hey leute ich bräuchte einen Surfstick. Das problem ist ich weiß nicht welche gut und welche nich so gut sind. Ich bräuchte ihn vor allem für onlinespiele wie Battlefield und Call of duty

Ich hab da nämlich zwei fragen:

1. WIe viel Datenvolumen werde ich mit sowas grundsätzlich am tag verbraucehn? (wenn man von 2 stunden spielen ausgeht?)

2. WIe schnell muss die übertragungsrate sein um ruckelfrei spieeln zu können??


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2013)

1. Ohne Teamspeak oder so was sind die Datenmengen nicht soooo groß, ich würd sagen ca 20-60MB/Stunde, da werden ja nur die Aktionen der Spieler übertragen + ggf. Sprachchat.

2. Die Übertragungsrate ist beim Online-Spielen daher auch nicht so wichtig, sondern der Ping ist wichtig, also: wie lange dauert es, bis eine Aktion bei Dir ankommt oder Deine Aktion beim Spieleserver ankommt. Der Ping ist bei allen kabellosen Varianten natürlich kritischer als bei einer Lösung per Kabel...  bei typischem Surfen per Mobilnetz, also UMTS, hast Du meistens einen sehr schlechten Ping - beim Aufrufen von Websites merkt man das nicht, da "startet" das Laden halt ne halbe Sekunde später. Aber bei Shootern, wo schon ein Ping von 100 (0,1 Sek Verzögerung) fast unspielbar ist... das wird schwer.


Was genau suchst Du denn allgemein, also: ist das jetzt nur für den Urlaub, oder soll das was sein, was du über lange Zeit als Deinen Standard-Internetzugang nutzen willst? Wenn letzteres: gibt es keine kabelbasierte Lösung bei Dir?


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2013)

Ich empfehle dir dich schlau zu machen, über z. B. solche Seiten:
Prepaid Surfstick Vergleich

Dort wird beispielsweise auch Fonic positiv erwähnt, welchen ich im letzten Jahr auch selbst genutzt habe, weiß aber nicht ob die mittlerweile LTE anbieten, dieses wäre vermutlich die einzig akzeptable Lösung.

Natürlich auch nur wenn der Empfang an deinem Standort dementsprechend ist.


----------



## PCxGamingFreak (8. August 2013)

problem ist des is für meinen cousin... ich hab ja in einem anderen beitrag einen pc für ihn zusammengestellt den wir im september bestellen werden. Allerdings is das internet bei denen echt unerträglich.

Die haben glaub ich beim downloaden höchstens 50 - 60 kbits und ja wenn einer seiner brüder im internet ist dann merkt man das sofort... is dann alles total langsam und so. Sein großer bruder hat ne PS 3 und da merkt man den unterschied ob jemand grade im internet surft oder nicht. Denn wenn nicht dann geht das onlinespielen wunderbar ohne große verzögerungen. Sogar bei seinem kleinen bruder am pc ist der ping dann gut... solange niemand anderes im internet ist...

und eig bekommen sie ja jetzt ne 100000 kbits glasfaser leitung. Die wird allerdings erst 2015 aktiviert....

also wir können halt den pc ned so gut nutzen die nächsten eineinhalb jahre^^ ich weiss ned ob man dann überhaupt online spielen kann ... also ich mein sowas wie battlefield


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2013)

Tja  das wird ein Problem, da die "günstigen" Verträge per Surfstick idR nicht zum Spielen taufen (zu hoher Ping), und die Alternative wäre zB LTE, das aber gibt es nicht überall, und da, wo es das gibt, ist es nicht grad günstig. ziB Telekom LTE für Leute, bei denen DSL zu langsam ist: mit 50mbit, was fix ist, kostet das 40€/Monat, aber man hat nur 15GB Datenvolumen. Wenn der Cousin NUR fürs Onlinespielen diese Flat nutzt, dann reicht das. Aber ab und an ein Spieleupdate, mal YouTube - dann sind 15GB schnell weg.

Was darf es denn überhaupt kosten? und geht bei ihm evlt Internet per Kabel-TV-Anschluss?


----------



## PCxGamingFreak (8. August 2013)

kosten sind eig nich so das problem... so 40 euro wären scho drin... aber per kabel tv anschluss? geht sowas? aber ne bei ihm glaub ich ned weil der tv anschluss über satelitt läuft


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2013)

Per Sat geht das nicht so einfach, aber falls dort auch KabelTV angeboten würde, dann ginge das.

Bei 40€ würd ich mir halt mal LTE anschauen.


----------

